# MXL frame repair complete



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

I just received my frame back from Mike at Maestro with new paint scheme, it looks fantastic. British Airways dented my frame on a trip and it developed a crack on the downtube. I bought the frame in the US from a shop who stopped carrying Colnago's and were of no help in trying to help me with contacting Trialtir about repair. I tried, unsuccesfully, to contact Trialtir about my issue even though I repeatedly stated I was willing to pay for the repair work and I'm not trying to claim a warranty issue. BA compensated the max amount of $650 for the damage. Hearing of Mike's good reputation I called him and he was willing to take on the work. I sent it to him in February and it came back last week. I also selected a new paint scheme. The downtube was replaced and the work is flawless, the Colnago transfers aren't without a blemish here and there though. The headtube lugs also are painted and not chromed as when I bought it. All in all it came out to be about $700, so I basically get a new paint job for $50.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice Freuler*

Big frame and interesting paint scheme. Probably too much hassle to chrome the lugs after brazing in the down tube.

Did BA hassle you much regarding your claim, ie asking for documentation etc.? I have found them pretty good about compensation the one time I asked.

I've actually been to Maestro when I lived in London, picking up my C40 was he built it up. Interesting person with some interesting stories.

Glad it all worked out and back for some summer riding.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Boneman,

Its a 62cm. BA didn't hassle me much at all. They didn't even ask for proof of damage. I think it was in large part due to the fact they lost the bike for about 7 days, I travelled during a baggage handlers strike so they probably just sucked it up. I like Mike, he always answered the phone and responded to emails. I might get a chance to meet him as my GF might be working in London(Holborn) and I'm looking at moving there and trying to find a job. I'd love to do the Land's End John O' Groats ride.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Long wait, but well worth it. It looks like new! 

That is a pitty that there is such a lack of customer service for Colnago in US. Doesn't really make a case for the usual "if you buy internationally you'd be SOL in case of repair work."

I will keep Maestro on the top choice tier for suppliers as I am considering the MXL.

Enjoy your ride. I am sure you can't wait to build it and hit the road.... :thumbsup:


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I am so glad you've found help from Mike - a source for reliable Colnago assistance.
Btw, I didn't see the Gilco Colnago tube decal on the seat tune. Was it there?
I know of a source whom sell the Gilco decal ... email me if you need it. I haven't yet bought the Gilco decal nor the complete Master decal set from him ... I plan to for my Master restoration.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Mike is awsome. .*



giovanni sartori said:


> I tried, unsuccesfully, to contact Trialtir about my issue even though I repeatedly stated I was willing to pay for the repair work and I'm not trying to claim a warranty issue.


. .just a stand up guy. This is another reason why I'll NEVER buy a Colnago in the US, and Trialtir (trail of tears) is a money grubbing moloply of dirtbags.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

tmluk said:


> I am so glad you've found help from Mike - a source for reliable Colnago assistance.
> Btw, I didn't see the Gilco Colnago tube decal on the seat tune. Was it there?
> I know of a source whom sell the Gilco decal ... email me if you need it. I haven't yet bought the Gilco decal nor the complete Master decal set from him ... I plan to for my Master restoration.


What's the Gilco Colnago decal? They weren't able to put the decal of a rider on the top tube as they no longer have those decals but I don't recall that I'm missing a decal on the seattube....


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

giovanni sartori said:


> What's the Gilco Colnago decal? They weren't able to put the decal of a rider on the top tube as they no longer have those decals but I don't recall that I'm missing a decal on the seattube....


The gilco decal is a small square gold decal on the seat tube, with a red oval and what appears to be a dove in the middle.

To be even more specific, it says Columbus Gilco tubing, and is simply the material the frame is made from.

Here is a picture of it on one of my bikes...


----------



## JGUTZ (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Giovanni, do us a favor and post a pic of the cmoplete bike. That is my dream frame. I will buy one some day, that exact color scheme too. LX24 BABY.

Some day.


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

I just got a new C50 from Mike in April in LX24. Of course Triatir and the local dealer said "it was impossible to get a C50 in LX24." LX24 looks sweet on the C50, it was available in the US up until about 2003 I think, then Triatir realized it was too tough to offer ALL of Colnago's beautiful paint jobs to everyone on every model, like Colnago almost can do (according to Mike).

Anyhow congrats on the great ride. I kind of miss the Colnago "racer man" on the top tube. But I'm working on it.................


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

charliekeri said:


> I just got a new C50 from Mike in April in LX24. Of course Triatir and the local dealer said "it was impossible to get a C50 in LX24." LX24 looks sweet on the C50, it was available in the US up until about 2003 I think, then Triatir realized it was too tough to offer ALL of Colnago's beautiful paint jobs to everyone on every model, like Colnago almost can do (according to Mike).
> 
> Anyhow congrats on the great ride. I kind of miss the Colnago "racer man" on the top tube. But I'm working on it.................


Colnago can pretty much do any paint job to any frame, as long as you are willing to wait, and not dealing with Tri-Altair.


----------

